# он всё туда же



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> лезть в (last name in plural form, nominative)
> 
> Он все туда же, в Эйнштейны лезет
> Ему все в Пушкины не терпится
> Она все в Эскулапы норовит попасть



What role does всё play here?

In particular "все туда же" seems to be a common phrase - is it similar to the English "he's going all out to ... " i.e. he's putting in an extraordinary effort.


----------



## Rosett

неустанно повторяет попытку


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> What role does всё play here?
> 
> In particular "все туда же" seems to be a common phrase - is it similar to the English "he's going all out to ... " i.e. he's putting in an extraordinary effort.





Rosett said:


> неустанно повторяет попытку




Absolutely not that.

"Всё ту даже" - means that the person without proper faculties or skills, or even moral right to do something, tries to do that something or joining people who do it.

Examples:

- Глянь-ка, Васька, ростом от горшка два вершка, а все туда же - в баскетбол хочет играть! - Look at this! Vaska, knee-high to a grasshopper, and he is still trying to make the basketball team!

- У тебя еще молоко на губах не обсохло, а ты все туда же - начальство критиковать! - You're still pretty green behind the ears, and you are joining those criticizing the management!

- Сама-то как курица ощипанная, а все тудаже - миллионера себе ищет! - She looks like a plucked chicken, and she is still looking for a millionaire fiance.

PS. Has a reproachful connotation, like "he is (such and such)...and he is still (doing something that does not fit him, or something he is not fit to do or ought not to do)... "


----------



## eni8ma

I see - so is всё on its own, a "quick'n'lazy" way of referring to the whole phrase (in the examples provided)?


----------



## morzh

I am afraid I did not understand the question. Can you rephrase it?
(Can you put it in a sentence? Can you put it in a dirty sentence )


----------



## morzh

http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/ощипан_как_курица,_а_всё_туда_же_кукарекает

here's an example of usage from Wikipedia - "а все туда же" is used to translate some Spanish proverb, but here's the gist of it:
*
ощипан как курица, а всё туда же кукарекает*. (Personally I think there is a comma or a long dash missing after the "же", but.....)

Russian meaning (literal): He's been plucked as a chicken, and he is still trying to crow (to make that "cock-a-doodle-do" sound).


----------



## Natalisha

eni8ma said:


> I see - so is всё on its own, a "quick'n'lazy" way of referring to the whole phrase (in the examples provided)?


Do you mean 'все' stands for the whole clause?


----------



## eni8ma

In your first sentence you used the phrase "всё туда же".
In the other sentences, it was just всё (Ему все в, Она все в)

In the other thread, you explained how in the phrase "лезть в (last name in plural form, nominative)", лезть might not be stated, but the meaning still remained.

I am wondering whether всё (in those other two sentences you provided) might serve a similar role - whether people automatically understand that you mean "всё туда же"?

Otherwise, can you please explain the use of всё in those sentences


----------



## Rosett

всё - от  "всё время"


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> In your first sentence you used the phrase "всё туда же".
> In the other sentences, it was just всё (Ему все в, Она все в)
> 
> In the other thread, you explained how in the phrase "лезть в (last name in plural form, nominative)", лезть might not be stated, but the meaning still remained.
> 
> I am wondering whether всё (in those other two sentences you provided) might serve a similar role - whether people automatically understand that you mean "всё туда же"?
> 
> Otherwise, can you please explain the use of всё in those sentences




What part of the word "idiom" do you not understand?

*Idiom*  is an expression, word, or phrase that has a figurative meaning that is comprehended in regard to a common use of that expression that is *separate from the literal meaning* or definition of the words of which it is made.[


----------



## eni8ma

I realise that всё means "all", but I am asking about this particular context.

- Ему все в Пушкины не терпится
- He, all, to be like Pushkin, cannot wait.

всё seems to add some kind of emphasis beyond its literal meaning.


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> What part of the word "idiom" do you not understand?


Ridicule on a forum is not good.

I stated myself clearly - I understand the other phrase, and only used it as an example.
I understand your explanation of "всё туда же".
I am asking about the two sentences where you only used всё, without "туда же", and asked (quite reasonably, I think) whether it was "understood" that this was a shortcut way of saying "всё туда же".


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> всё seems to add some kind of emphasis beyond its literal meaning.


Вместо "всё" еще можно использовать "никак" - со сходным усилительным значением.
Ему в Пушкины никак не терпится


----------



## eni8ma

Thanks

So "все туда же" is only used in a derogatory sense, and would not be used, for example, about a person born with no arms, but who has learned to play the piano better with his toes than most of us can who have fingers. (I have seen such a person)


----------



## Tazzler

eni8ma said:


> Thanks
> 
> So "все туда же" is only used in a derogatory sense, and would not be used, for example, about a person born with no arms, but who has learned to play the piano better with his toes than most of us can who have fingers. (I have seen such a person)



This definition seems to comfirm this: Туда же! — ироническое восклицание по адресу человека, который пытается делать что-л. по примеру других, не имея на это способностей или права. Coupled to this expression is всё which has (in my opinion) this meaning: 5. в знач. противительного союза. Все-таки.


----------



## eni8ma

Tazzler said:


> This definition seems to comfirm this: Туда же! — ироническое восклицание по адресу человека, который пытается делать что-л. по примеру других, не имея на это способностей или права. Coupled to this expression is всё which has (in my opinion) this meaning: 5. в знач. противительного союза. Все-таки.


Спасибо! 
So туда же is the phrase, and всё adds emphasis (cf just/only), in this and other contexts.

Сейчас сча́стлива


----------



## Rosett

Если брать "всё-таки", то можно обойтись без "всё"

Ему в Пушкины таки не терпится.
То есть, без "всё" можно обойтись.


----------



## ProTrans

всё - усилительная частица. Как в английском still

Oн все стремится в Пушкины versus Oн стремится в Пушкины
He is still trying to be like Pushkin versus He is trying to be like Pushkin

обозначает долгое время и часто носит саркастичный оттенок, подразумевая, что на пути есть препятствия, которые обсуждаемый не в состоянии преодолеть


----------



## Uly

*Вcё* here means _yet, still, regardless._


----------



## frecnbr

Всё (pron.) дело в том, что это всё (adv) из-за него, ему всё (part) в эскулапы не терпелось, всё (conj) же мы настояли на своём.
Частица *всё* указывает на постоянство признака или на его нарастание: день катился к закату, становилось всё темнее.


----------

